# This is my spot (Russian Freighter)



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Figured we needed a new crazy thread on this rainy day. Copied from the FWC weekly reports. Ok now, who was it. Fess up. He was throwing a jig at someone, but was not trying to hurt them.:doh

http://myfwc.com/docs/AboutFWC/LE/2009_WeeklyReport8-7-09thru8-13-09.pdf

NORTHWEST REGION
ESCAMBIA COUNTY
Officer Kenneth Manning received a complaint that a fisherman intentionally hooked a diver at the Russian freighter wreck site. Reportedly, the dive boat got to the wreck to dive after the fishing boat was already at anchor. This angered the fisherman and when two of the divers surfaced near his boat, he threw a jig at them twice. On the second cast, the fisherman caught the diver?s wet suit and ripped it on the arm. Officer Manning interviewed and took statements from all the individuals involved. The fisherman who threw the jig stated that he was letting the divers know that they were on his spot and he was not trying to hurt them. *Charges are pending.
*


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

thats what happens when you take guys from the pier out on your boat.opcorn


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/17/2009)*thats what happens when you take guys from the pier out on your boat.opcorn


:bowdown:clap:banghead:usaflag


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 13, 2009)

No it wasn't a pier fisherman ,He would have connected on the first cast.Just kidding.Too many spots to be fighting over a Public wreck


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Burn fuel and fish deep = better fishing and low incidents. Gas is the CHEAPEST expenditure for a boat.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

What kind of googan fishes the Russian Freighter anyway? Pier fishermen dont..They fish the pier..oke


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

wow...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (8/17/2009)*thats what happens when you take guys from the pier out on your boat.opcorn
> ...


That mightbe one of the best comments Will has posted.:bowdown


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

i was really just crackin on the pier guys.i might ride out there in a few to take a look around see what there pulling in


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

This incident just goes to highlight the problem with the law as it is written. It is illegal to fish or navigate your vessel near divers, but what about when they ride up to where you are and then throw out the divers under a flag?

It is a bit like being in a bar and drinking. It is not illegal to be drunk, in a bar. However, as soon as a bouncer decides it is time for you to leave and pushes you into the street, then you are "drunk in public" and can be arrested. 

Did you want to be drunk in public? NO. Were you given a choice? NO. Should the bouncer be just as responsible for placing you in public? Should be, but somehow he is not.Was the fisherman given a choice about the dive boat setting up shop on him that day? NO. 

With all that being said, the fisherman should have pulled anchor, and gone elsewhere. If he was really angry, he could have taken pictures of the dive boat to post on here to shame the captain. If he was SUPER angry, he could have called the captain later to express his resentment. By taking things into his own hands, he officially went from the victim to the bad guy.

All I am saying is that the resentment is what led to this fiasco. Just because the fisherman felt self-righteous, does not make him right. The dive boat was not right either.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/17/2009)*i was really just crackin on the pier guys.i might ride out there in a few to take a look around see what there pulling in




Nothing..The wind is blowing like 35 and cant keep a bait in the water..Guys that were fishing said nothing is going on


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (8/17/2009)*This incident just goes to highlight the problem with the law as it is written. It is illegal to fish or navigate your vessel near divers, but what about when they ride up to where you are and then throw out the divers under a flag?
> 
> It is a bit like being in a bar and drinking. It is not illegal to be drunk, in a bar. However, as soon as a bouncer decides it is time for you to leave and pushes you into the street, then you are "drunk in public" and can be arrested.
> 
> ...


doc you make good points on all of your posts but i will disagree with this one. the problem with society is good people always leave when the bully comes around. I dont agree with casting at some one but i damn sure would have followed the bubbles around with the jig on the bottom! good people always remove themselves from the actions dheads and thats why they grow into BIGGER DHEADS


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it should be illegal to START dives within 300 yards of someone at anchor already fishing.

That way, problem would be solved. 

If dive boat pulls up to already occupied wreck, have to wait their turn or go somewhere else. If a fisherman pulls up to a wreck with a diveboat already on site, have to wait their turn or go somewhere else.

Of course, multiple dive boats could be on site simultaneously, and multiple fishermen could be on site simultaneously. 

Seems like it is only when they mix that it becomes a problem.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep alot of dive boats suck. I would have just said i was fishing and he popped up in the way


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>"This incident just goes to highlight the problem with the law as it is written. It is illegal to fish or navigate your vessel near divers, but what about when they ride up to where you are and then throw out the divers under a flag?"



It is Not Illegal to fish or navagate your vessel neat divers!!!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (8/17/2009)*I think it should be illegal to START dives within 300 yards of someone at anchor already fishing.
> 
> That way, problem would be solved.
> 
> ...


Seperate but equal right. Just to let you know that there is no law to keep fishermen, boaters, or blue men away from a dive boat.So your theory of why the law does not work in reverse is not a possibility. There is no law. We all have to share. I know it's hard to do sometimes. It seems like we all revert back to our toddler days of a MINE, MINE, MINE attitude when someone wants to fish or dive next to you. 

Our bubble watcher put more fish in the boat than we did spearing last Tuesday. Fishermen and divers can co-exist on the same wreck. I have a dream.:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

<H2>For Divers in Florida</H2>

The following is from Chapter 27 of the 2003 Florida Statutes:

<BLOCKQUOTE>*327.331 Divers; definitions; divers-down flag required; obstruction to navigation of certain waters; penalty.-- *

(1) As used in this section: 

(a) "Diver" means any person who is wholly or partially submerged in the waters of the state and is equipped with a face mask and snorkel or underwater breathing apparatus. 

(b) "Underwater breathing apparatus" means any apparatus, whether self-contained or connected to a distant source of air or other gas, whereby a person wholly or partially submerged in water is enabled to obtain or reuse air or any other gas or gases for breathing without returning to the surface of the water. 

(c) "Divers-down flag" means a flag that meets the following specifications: 

1. The flag must be square or rectangular. If rectangular, the length must not be less than the height, or more than 25 percent longer than the height. The flag must have a wire or other stiffener to hold it fully unfurled and extended in the absence of a wind or breeze. 

2. The flag must be red with a white diagonal stripe that begins at the top staff-side of the flag and extends diagonally to the lower opposite corner. The width of the stripe must be 25 percent of the height of the flag. 

3. The minimum size for any divers-down flag displayed on a buoy or float towed by the diver is 12 inches by 12 inches. The minimum size for any divers-down flag displayed from a vessel or structure is 20 inches by 24 inches. 

4. Any divers-down flag displayed from a vessel must be displayed from the highest point of the vessel or such other location which provides that the visibility of the divers-down flag is not obstructed in any direction. 

(2) All divers must prominently display a divers-down flag in the area in which the diving occurs, other than when diving in an area customarily used for swimming only. 

(3) No diver or group of divers shall display one or more divers-down flags on a river, inlet, or navigation channel, except in case of emergency, in a manner which shall unreasonably constitute a navigational hazard. 

(4) Divers shall make reasonable efforts to stay within 100 feet of the divers-down flag on rivers, inlets, and navigation channels. Any person operating a vessel on a river, inlet, or navigation channel must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 100 feet from any divers-down flag. 

(5) Divers must make reasonable efforts to stay within 300 feet of the divers-down flag on all waters other than rivers, inlets, and navigation channels. Any person operating a vessel on waters other than a river, inlet, or navigation channel must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 300 feet from any divers-down flag. 

(7) The divers-down flag must be lowered once all divers are aboard or ashore. No person may operate any vessel displaying a divers-down flag unless the vessel has one or more divers in the water. 

(8) Except as provided in s. 327.33, any violation of this section shall be a noncriminal infraction punishable as provided in s. 327.73. </BLOCKQUOTE>

<H2>For Boaters in Florida</H2>

The following is from Chapter 27 of the 2003 Florida Statutes:

<BLOCKQUOTE>(6) Any vessel other than a law enforcement or rescue vessel that approaches within 100 feet of a divers-down flag on a river, inlet, or navigation channel, or within 300 feet of a divers-down flag on waters other than a river, inlet, or navigation channel, must proceed no faster than is necessary to maintain headway and steerageway. </BLOCKQUOTE>




Soooo... The only thing I see that would be ambiguous is the term "operation of a vessel", which to my knowledge still includes being at anchor while fishing.


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

Seperate but equal right. Just to let you know that there is no law to keep fishermen, boaters, or blue men away from a dive boat.So your theory of why the law does not work in reverse is not a possibility. There is no law. We all have to share. I know it's hard to do sometimes. It seems like we all revert back to our toddler days of a MINE, MINE, MINE attitude when someone wants to fish or dive next to you. 



Our bubble watcher put more fish in the boat than we did spearing last Tuesday. Fishermen and divers can co-exist on the same wreck. I have a dream.:letsdrink[/quote]



That's a fact, we will fish sometimes while waiting for our divers to surface and catch fish.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Incorrect. It is perfectly legal to fish or operate a vessel near a divers down flag. 

When a flag is down, then within 300ft a boat can still operate if it is at idle speed. Nothing in the regs regarding not being able to fish. I fish when guys I am diving with are in the water. 

I think all of this crap is crazy. The freighter is a huge site and can accomodate many many people whether they are fishing, diving, or both. I've helped unfoul anchors there, and came up to tell people fishing what species / depth to help them fishing. Never once have I ever seen anything for conflict when out either fishing or diving. The only place I see it is on the internet on forums....

Pitchin a jig at someone, that is pretty extreme. I hope the FWC find them. 

Someone here posted about following the bubbles while jigging. Really?? Tell you what, while huntingmy OWN private property I have kicked DOZENS of other hunters out. Every single year there are some I tell to leave.It never crosses my mind that I shouldKILL them forhopping over a fence onto my private land. Would you really try to kill someone on a PUBLIC location that isn't YOURS?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (8/17/2009)*This incident just goes to highlight the problem with the law as it is written. It is illegal to fish or navigate your vessel near divers, but what about when they ride up to where you are and then throw out the divers under a flag?


Thats not true. You can fish and operate a vessel near divers, or right on top of them. The law states that a vessel under way must not operate any faster than what is required to maintain headway within 300 feet of a vessel flying a dive flag. They can pull up on you and you can pull up on them.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

No one that I know of will pull up on divers to fish. Why would you? The fish quit when divers show up. MostDivers dont show any remorse or care if your fishing or catching fish when they show up. Your in thier way. I have not had a single good diving experience while fishing. I take that back, Once Joe fromCap'nBuddy's dive boat came up on us . Our anchor had pulled loose & hung up , He freed it. Thanks joe. Thats the only good dive situation I've ran across. Cap'n buddy & joe were real cool guys.:clap Even off the boat.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the Captain and divers, although unknownoke, deserve applause for allowing the law to run course and not escalating the situation. If a diver shot his speargun at a fisherman who was, "following their bubbles and jigging on top of them", what do you think the reaction would have been? Really, a PUBLIC wreck, really?!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Everyone can share the spots. The only things in the regs (as posted above) regarding navigation near the flags is that vessels should make "reasonable" effort to stay outside the 100/300 zone. Well, if you intend to fish the spot, then it's unreasonable for you to stay that far away... so come on over, catch some fish, I don't mind. Just operate the vessel at a slow and careful speed.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to disagree that fish stop biting when divers are down. We watch fisherman, sometimes from our own boat, catch fish while we are down. I have freed anchors, tied in, and given fish info to fishermen on numerous occasions! I have a funny story about returning an ARS to a guy on one wreck! I have never witnessed or even heard of hostility by divers towards fishermen, only the opposite.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *BADBOY69 (8/17/2009)*I have to disagree that fish stop biting when divers are down. We watch fisherman, sometimes from our own boat, catch fish while we are down. I have freed anchors, tied in, and given fish info to fishermen on numerous occasions! I have a funny story about returning an ARS to a guy on one wreck! I have never witnessed or even heard of hostility by divers towards fishermen, only the opposite.


this is because as stated many times before, a fisherman is not going to stop much less pull up within 20 ft to drop anchor next to a dive boat and drift back bumping another dive boat!!!!!!!!!! my statement before wasWRONG about following bubbles while jigging. People who know me know I dont antagonize any situation like that but i sure would not stop jigging or drifting the spot because a dive boat pulls up and ancors. they saw me and my pattern first and its thier choice to swim into what I was already doing.just got caught up in responding to docs comment about the fisherman should pull up and leave.


----------



## BeNez (Jul 14, 2008)

if this does nothing but to teach a lesson to myself or anyone else to control your self and act accordingly while on the water. ive never felt so bad in my life and hope no one else ever does anything so stupid as i have done. ive been fishing most of my life and have never done anything like this on the water i have no excuces only. the fact that no one was injured doesnt even make me feel better because im better than that and deeply apologize to everyone involved.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, I don't dive. I only fish from my boat.

I still think the best thing is to pull anchor and leave. I never have caught fish after a dive boat shows up. It is kind of like having a herd of dolphins show up. The bite will stop suddenly, just as soon as either dive boat or dolphin show up.:takephoto

It never helps to be an a-hole to anyone. We all want to sometimes, but it almost never helps.:boo

I ran into a guy on saturday night while flounder fishing that was a butt to me. I was going about half throttle through a bayou at dark. I came off plane when I met him, and was looking at the depth. He starts shouting at me that I am in a no-wake zone. As it turned out, he was right. They had installed new signs since I had been there a year ago. I had a spotlight, but was avoiding use of it because of all the houses around there.:banghead

I apologized to the guy, and told him I did not see the sign (it was dark), but he made some pretty smart ass remarks, which I chose not to respond to.:boo

Point is that we all need to learn that it is not helpful to antagonize others. It is a big ocean, and surely we can all go fishing without getting into fights.:hoppingmad

If the red snapper regs keep getting stricter, we may not have to worry about it much longer.:hotsun


----------



## J_Clark (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree that the wrecks are big enough to share. I know one of the people who was a witness to this incident. He was anchored on his own boat when the dive boat came up. The only real problem he had was that the divers passed under his boat and the other boat after getting in the water. The wreck is large enough that shouldn't have happened. Seems like a lack of courtesy on the part of the divers.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BeNez (8/17/2009)*if this does nothing but to teach a lesson to myself or anyone else to control your self and act accordingly while on the water. ive never felt so bad in my life and hope no one else ever does anything so stupid as i have done. ive been fishing most of my life and have never done anything like this on the water i have no excuces only. the fact that no one was injured doesnt even make me feel better because im better than that and deeply apologize to everyone involved.


It takes A bigger man to admit when he is wrong.I know things can get A person fired up but you just cant throw on A diver. Its way too dangerous. A hook in the face or rip A regulator out at depth and it could be lights out. 

Way to stand up BeNez:clap So what are the charges?


----------



## BeNez (Jul 14, 2008)

i will find out soon


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry that it finally came to this. Perhaps we can all learn from the incident and begin treating each other with more respect. It's just recreation after all. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya know after I went on the Mighty O and saw the water clarity, all I could think of as I was down there was ....... I would have to be an IDIOT to sit up top and think fish cant see the line, hook or some jacked up bait. They must school up and laugh at the baits dropped!

BUt Unlike you may believe I was once one of those Oh Crap here comes a Dive boat in the Day!Treble hooks to the eyes, lead in the head.... Sounds like a long time with Bubba if something bad happens! I do HOWEVER feel that if Johnboat #1 is anchored up and Diveboat#1 comes and is withinin feet, (50) of the Johnboat and you bail off so you can tie onto a bouy under my boat where Im fishing at... Your problems can be compounded quickly, its like me riding in your lane of traffic.... its not right but legal. If Im a client on a boat which is making a bad decision, then Ill say something to the Captain, I think the gulf is a very large place, why cause conflict when everyone is having a weekend, or weekday fishin....

Some people make stupid decisions....daily.... dont be one of them. The divers werent the problem, it was the Captains decision....Just bail off a hundred feet away and swin over and chain up , the Fishermen wont know! Plus ya never know when an idiot has a 357 on the boat..... loose cannons are dangerous!


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

No one is ever going to win this debate... but the one thing we should all be able to agree on is a person that tries to do harm to another individual(s) for "stealing their spot" should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law... period... Whether that was the mans intent or not... What he was doing was inherently dangerous to those divers and he should be held fully accountable... This "slinging lead orjigs"thing is out of hand and someone is going to get seriously hurt... We need deterrence and it should start with this man... 

I work on a dive boat regularly and we are always trying to keep an equal balance of courtesy between our customers and recreational fishermen... It doesn't always work out the way we would like it tobut thats the nature ofour business...More fishing boats pull up on us divingthan we pull up on fishermen fishing and I have never seen a dive boat captain on this forum complaining about that...

As far as fish behavior goes... Ocean fish don't stop feeding because of divers...Ocean fishare opportunistic in nature... If they didn't eat when there were predators around they would die of starvation... If I scare your fish why do I shoot bigger fish then you catch? and why do people beg to watch bubbles for dive boats so they can fish?

I think one of the problems with this debate that makes it very one sided is almost all divers are fishermen too but not all fishermen are divers...There isdefinitely alot of misinformation and lack of understanding...


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess I am a "Googan", I used to fish the Russian Freighter often, especially in Jan & Feb for amberjack. It is a fairly large, PUBLIC reef and is a very popular spot with divers and casual fishermen because it is eay to find without electronics. The jig slinger should get what's coming to him, he is probably a road rage driver as well.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *CodeBobbie (8/18/2009)*
> 
> I think one of the problems with this debate that makes it very one sided is almost all divers are fishermen too but not all fishermen are divers...There isdefinitely alot of misinformation and lack of understanding...


There's hardly a truer statement on this whole topic. Most of the times we go out to dive, we alsobring rods and bait to fish as well. We sometimes have a topside bubble-watcher who doesn't dive, only fishes, and sometimes catches more fish while we're diving than we shoot during the dive. You never know how it's going to go.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Not that it makes A difference, but not everyone on the water is doing it for fun. People have got to realize that some of these dive boats have been paid to take these divers to A specific location. With our limited number of shallow sites the Freighter is one of the most popular. 

Also alot of time these boats are taking classes out . If you get an inexperienced diver on A wreck he may swim under your boat. It doesnt make it right but thats just the way it is. I hear everyone saying the will jig you or throw on you. Before you let the road rage get you think about it. You could kill them. If that hook gets his regulator and your yanking away he cant get it back from you.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *CodeBobbie (8/18/2009)*No one is ever going to win this debate... but the one thing we should all be able to agree on is a person that tries to do harm to another individual(s) for "stealing their spot" should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law... period... Whether that was the mans intent or not... What he was doing was inherently dangerous to those divers and he should be held fully accountable... This "slinging lead orjigs"thing is out of hand and someone is going to get seriously hurt... We need deterrence and it should start with this man...
> 
> I work on a dive boat regularly and we are always trying to keep an equal balance of courtesy between our customers and recreational fishermen... It doesn't always work out the way we would like it tobut thats the nature ofour business...More fishing boats pull up on us divingthan we pull up on fishermen fishing and I have never seen a dive boat captain on this forum complaining about that...
> 
> ...


 Uh, lets see. fish behavior? They quit biting as soon as divers go down & wont bite again till there up! Not once has this happened, but a 1000 times. If a boat is on a spot fishing & a dive boat comes up & diversgo in, Partys over.Go somewhere else or wait them out. We usually took a break & would ask , Well, whats down there ? Nothing up here!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *King Crab (8/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *CodeBobbie (8/18/2009)*No one is ever going to win this debate... but the one thing we should all be able to agree on is a person that tries to do harm to another individual(s) for "stealing their spot" should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law... period... Whether that was the mans intent or not... What he was doing was inherently dangerous to those divers and he should be held fully accountable... This "slinging lead orjigs"thing is out of hand and someone is going to get seriously hurt... We need deterrence and it should start with this man...
> ...


Ive been anchored on wrecks and had dive boats throw in divershundreds of times, and I gotta say I don't agree with this "fish stop biteing "thing.I've had bubbles coming up around the whole boat and got bowed up.It may slow down but it does'nt stop, not for me and my crew anyway.It may be different for others and I don't think Dive boats have more of a right to a spot then I do, so I don't think the fishing boat anchored up should be the one to have to leave.As long as everyone is safe I don't see the problem.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's another point to ponder about public spots and Divers and Fisherman. They are public spots and put there for everyone. Some dive charters are set up at the shop sometimes as much as two weeks in advance. The divers sign up to go to a specific spot (Like the Freighter) and if there happens to be fisherman fishing the spots at the time the dive boats arrive it's just too bad the charters have an obligation to deliver the divers to the spot they paid for in advance. This is just something that WILL always happen on weekends and at busy times so just accept the facts that there are hundreds of PUBLIC spots that will be crowded from time to time. Just be polite and accept the fact that you must share the public spots. 

I ran Dive charters for ten years here and had problems with irate fisherman from time to time and my reply to them was Show me a title to this public reefspot or lets just get along and share things. That would either get a laugh or they would storm of pissed off.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

We ventured out the other day with 1 fisherman/bubble watcher. We were dropping on some pyramids and two divers were down and 2 people on the boat fishing. The two people on the boat fishing ended up bringing up more fish then we shot. So I completely disagree that having divers down makes fish not want to bite. If they're going to swim right up to a 150+ pound diver no questions asked why wouldn't they keep biting the stuff they see as food? 



I've been underwater before and personally watched fish take bait and then get reeled up. I've personally only had 1 problem with a fisherman while I was diving and that's because he ran up on us with our anchor flag up and proceeded to circle our boat and anchor while i was on a safety stop, which is down at 10-15 ft. When I got to the boat I asked him to back off there are other divers down there he just replied "Ooo sorry we were just watching the bubbles come around the side of the boat."


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

If divers came that close to me, I think I would welcome them, then inform the divers that I am fishing for sharks, and have been chumming with blood. :doh

Sea-r-cy


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Sea-r-cy (8/18/2009)*If divers came that close to me, I think I would welcome them, then inform the divers that I am fishing for sharks, and have been chumming with blood. :doh
> 
> Sea-r-cy




:letsdrink


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Sea-r-cy (8/18/2009)*If divers came that close to me, I think I would welcome them, then inform the divers that I am fishing for sharks, and have been chumming with blood. :doh
> 
> 
> 
> Sea-r-cy




That works for me. We all know sharks don't bite unless you touch their private parts!


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Another case of being misinformed... Divers don't mind sharks... So chum the waters, we don't mind...The average diver doesn't see sharks unless they are spearfishing, and if you're an experienced spearfisherman you know all you have to do is stand your ground and the sharks will leave you alone... Sharks aren't man eaters, they are yet another exampleof opportunistic feeders with sharp teethlookin for a free meal...Divers aren't on theirmenu... Just in the movies... Hell I like sharks betterthan most people i know... :looser


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CodeBobbie (8/18/2009)*Another case of being misinformed... Divers don't mind sharks... So chum the waters, we don't mind...The average diver doesn't see sharks unless they are spearfishing, and if you're an experienced spearfisherman you know all you have to do is stand your ground and the sharks will leave you alone... Sharks aren't man eaters, they are yet another exampleof opportunistic feeders with sharp teethlookin for a free meal...Divers aren't on theirmenu... Just in the movies... Hell I like sharks betterthan most people i know... :looser


The only thing I have come close to biting me is a damn sea turtle. So chum for sharks all you want. If you want to scare me away send all the sea turtles down at me.:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What a bunch of flippin stupidity! I feel frickin stupider after readin what some of you ass-clowns wrote.

Smartest thing I seen on this 2 pages was Benez..the one whao actually committed the offence, againts a very good friends of mines dive boat..stand up like a man, take responsibility, and admit he was wrong, and learned from his mistake.

hats off to you for being the man to do that.

And before any of you make any more asinine comments on what a dive flag means...read the frickin regs. Does NOT say you can't approach. Damn...never seen so many bar-stool proffesors. "wah wah...you can swim under our boat..but we cant come up to your boat...wah wah.."

According to the law...we are not suposed to venture 300 feet away, yet YOU still CAN approach with cautin if need be.

And any idiot should be smart enough to know NOT to jig for divers...pissed or not. I have persoanlly had a boat stay DIRECTLY above me as I moved along the wreck, and when I said something to him upon surfacing, he stated yes...he saw m bubbles comming up on both sides of the boat. Should I have launched a .223 powerhead out of my speargun like a mortar into his boat? No ya stupid douche-bags.

So if any of you who thinks that is aceptable behavior to purposely endanger my life over a perceived wrong... I will take it as a dfirect threat on my saftey and well-being, and will act accordingly.

And King-Crab, and whoever the other person/people saying divers turn the bite off.....maybe you should stick to crab traps then..and not blame your poor fishing skills on divers. Fish are curios, and come up to see divers. If we scared em al away, how would we ever shoot them? And everybody who has actually put a wetsuit on and got in the water (I am assuming not you??? Yet you sound so frickin informed), knows that as soon as the first fish is shot...it is an instant feeding frenzy, and ALL tghe bigger fish come out of nowhere. 

And here..read this report written by a FISHERMAN on here...Badazzchef...and tell me maybe you just don't know what your doing with a rod & reel?? Theres no shame in it..I sure don't know how to use one..but I won't blame it on divers.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic117007-2-1.aspx?Highlight=divers

See these? Me and Brandy were the only ones diving, over 2/3 of them fish were caught by the women...WHILE WE WERE IN THE WATER! You want them show you how?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (8/18/2009)*What a bunch of flippin stupidity! I feel frickin stupider after readin what some of you ass-clowns wrote.
> 
> Smartest thing I seen on this 2 pages was Benez..the one whao actually committed the offence, againts a very good friends of mines dive boat..stand up like a man, take responsibility, and admit he was wrong, and learned from his mistake.
> 
> ...


Hey Clay, those Trigger in the back don't look 14".:letsdrink


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't get mad because we shoot bigger fish then you catch. :moon :letsdrink


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Sea-r-cy (8/18/2009)*If divers came that close to me, I think I would welcome them, then inform the divers that I am fishing for sharks, and have been chumming with blood. :doh
> 
> Sea-r-cy


This is funny. What do you think we're doing down there when we spear a fish? Stick a fish in the gills and it will bleed like a stuck pig. Gut shoot one (not that I have ever done so ) and there will be blood and guts floating around. Sharks normally hang around areas like the Russian Freighter, Penhall Reef, Bridge Rubble because they are well fished. Normally,I rarely run across a shark on the smaller sites and natural bottoms.


----------



## dhull13124 (Aug 10, 2009)

With some joking here,, Whats the catch limit for divers per vessel


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Same regs as rod n reel.

And 4 people in the pic and 10 snappers does not mean there was not a 5th person on the boat who was along


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (8/18/2009)*Same regs as rod n reel.
> 
> And 4 people in the pic and 10 snappers does not mean there was not a 5th person on the boat who was along


Thought #5 was the one takin' the pic! Who caught the snappas? We know YOU didn't shoot 'em! :moon J/K


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Pierce07 (8/18/2009)*Don't get mad because we shoot bigger fish then you catch. :moon :letsdrink


LOL

i am so glad i fish where you divers only dream of being able to dive to.ill give you a raggedy snapper but will take tile fish,barrels and snowys over that garbage any day.if it aint 300 or deeper im not even interested


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I gotta agree with will on this one. Have at your diving and I'll keep fishing and will see who comes out ahead. And to whoever said " lack of shallow sites" Ive got a pile of numbers shallower than the freighter.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Somefish are curiuos, But why do they qiut biting when divers go down? maybe they think thier porpoises or something, Fish dont hang around porpoises. How about grouper, Do they just hang around waiting on you to spear them? I can see trigger or snapper doing that, even ling. How about AJ's? Do they hang around for you to come up to them? Just some Honest questions, Since I havent ever been below say 30 feet. I have inner ear problems & cant go striat down. Cant clear! Is their certain wrecks where the fish arentmore or less curious?Would seem to me that the less dived areas would be more apt for the fish to leave. Common dived areas, the fish are used to them.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *King Crab (8/18/2009)*Somefish are curiuos, But why do they qiut biting when divers go down? maybe they think thier porpoises or something, Fish dont hang around porpoises. How about grouper, Do they just hang around waiting on you to spear them? I can see trigger or snapper doing that, even ling. How about AJ's? Do they hang around for you to come up to them? Just some Honest questions, Since I havent ever been below say 30 feet. I have inner ear problems & cant go striat down. Cant clear! Is their certain wrecks where the fish arentmore or less curious?Would seem to me that the less dived areas would be more apt for the fish to leave. Common dived areas, the fish are used to them.




Grouper are the more skiddish of the fish. You usually only get one chance to get near them and then they're gone. Aj's will swim right up to and then hang out with you the whole dive. The fish seem to more skiddish on the wrecks that are heavily fished. 



I've never had a problem with them stop biting when a diver was down.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

While diving on a public wreck, the large grouper are satellite fish and circle the outer realms of the site. On private wrecks, the largest of fish meet you in the water column as you swims down. 



Its common to see some fishermen catching fish on a spot while others catch trash fish. You need a variety of baits and and varied tactics. Use the lightest weight possible ( or none) and flourocarbon leader, and hide the hook in the bait. I often fish by chunking or chumming the area before falling over. This fires up the fish and they don't pay any attention to the men in wetsuits 'til it is too late.



This is pic i took last week on the bogan rubble reef. It was my brother line and they would pick him clean while I watched. Notice the bare hook and twenty inch snapper 15 ft from me.



Sea Ya, Reese


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry if I came off as an ass earlier, expet towards anyone who condones endagering anyones life over stupididy like a fishing spot.

As said...grouper are the ONLY reef fish that are skittish, exept in the winter. Snapper, trigger, grays, almacos..and especially AJ are very very curios, and love to come right up to divers. And as soon as a fish is shot, all of the above fish appear out of no where, and usually the bigger ones.

If you really want to see how fish interact with divers, go to the myspace link down at the bottom of my signature and watch some of my underwater videos... "spearfishing on the USS Oriskany" and "diving with Dolphins", "Guns & Hoses Rig Diving", and "The Shark that tried to take my gun"

Or these on youtube, "8footbullshark" (THe audio has been disabled on these because of copyrights though). If you watch em, click the HQ button on the playerto watch in high quaility.






And an absolute great one that shows fish everywehre, "Last 4 dives of the year"






But if you want to see about 300 AJs swirling around a diver so close you could touch em, "summer of Love"






Divers, and especially spearfishers, really do attract fish.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I would any day put money up ona great spearfisher againts a great rodnreel, on the same type of spot, and see who puts more pounds in the cooler in a half hour...any day.

What sucks though, is a bad day fishin...is just a bad day fishin with nothin to show.

A bad day spearfishin...is still a fantastic day diving.

Hate to use that stupid Harley cliche...but if I have to explain...you just wouldn't understand.

Stay topside, burn your flats of bait, lose your best lours, and get sunburnt.... Divers have way more fun. Ask any fisher thats been on a boat with divers.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow!! really? Are we bitching about fishing shallow or fishing deep water, or spearfishing? Whats better, whats more fun? Come on, Apperantly its all fun or we wouldnt waste thousands of dollars to do it. Some like to dive some like to fish. IF you noticed Fishing shallow, deep spots, and spearfishing all have the word fishing in them. Me personally i cant dive, I tried to do it and im closterphobic. Cant do it so i will stick to fishing like i have for the last 20 years. One thing i have noticed is alot more people are fishing and diving now. I can remember 10 to 15 years ago when none of my friends fished or dove, they where in to skating and surfing and shit like that. Now a few of them own boats.I cant believe a bunch of grown men that all have somthing in common cant get along????


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Great video's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed them. Unfortunately myspace and youtube degrade the video quality compared to the original, and I already was not using high end equipment. I have got a high def underwater video camera, and taken video, but unfortunately my computer wont open them cuz they are to large of files. Working on a solution.

I enjoy making em, because it's a whole new world down there, and the amount and variety of fish yousee are awsome. Like I said, I personally come home plenty of times with no fish because I didnt see what I wanted or size, but it is still a great expereince every time down there..never know whats gonna show up!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *dhull13124 (8/18/2009)*With some joking here,, Whats the catch limit for divers per vessel





> *Clay-Doh (8/18/2009)*Same regs as rod n reel.
> 
> And 4 people in the pic and 10 snappers does not mean there was not a 5th person on the boat who was along


Clay,

*dhull1234* made a joke, as in "how many divers total can be caught per boat"


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh

OK...ebverybody knows Im the slow one here...good one though


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Obviously the fish see no harm. Did you get the ling that was shot? I would like to try it but as I said:I cant seem to clear.Feels like a drill is drilling in my back tooth. I right now have a ringing in my right ear. I'm going to have it addressed soon. Good videos . Very beutiful down stairs. Did I see a tree ? Was that Timber holes? I'm going to start snorkeling while off shore to see how deep I can get after I have this ear problem addressed. Thanks.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Going deep while snorkeling won't really tell you if you'll be able to dive or not; if you're not clearing your ears (equalizing the pressure) it's going to start to hurt below about 6 feet. It's much easier to clear your ears while breathing compressed gas - everything equalizes much easier.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *King Crab (8/18/2009)* Did you get the ling that was shot?


That was me with my shaft through that cobia. No I did not end up landing it. My shaft hit the thick part of his head and did not go all the way through. He proceeded to tow me for a bit till he shook one last time like a raging bull and was gone. It was my first cobia I had seen and shot underwater. He was about 40-50 lbs estimated. I was trully PO'ed about that one.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

You guys can keep that diving.Ill stick with pulling baits and watching Lines scream drag.Comparing diving to fishing is like apples to oranges.

Saying sharks dont eat divers is ignorant.You tell your self to make your self feel better but Divers get munched all the time.



Anyone that picks spear fishing over Fishing has never pulled a productive spread or just sucked at fishing so they had to go down to shoot a fish at point blank range to get something worth a crap.

Not like you gonna dive the freighter and shoot a 250 + sword fish or a 80+ wahoo.

We troll for fun and go to joe Patty when we want to eat bottom fish.Its cheaper.Or hit up a couple bottom spots to catch some shitty bottom shit to top off the box.

Im sure Diving is a hoot but there are to many dangers invloved to spark my interest.All it takes is one pissed off shark or sick bullshark and your leg becomes Poop at the bottom of the gulf.Not my leg.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL...Catching some shitty bottom shit..I say kill em all..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/18/2009)*
> 
> Anyone that picks spear fishing over Fishing has never pulled a productive spread or just sucked at fishing so they had to go down to shoot a fish at point blank range to get something worth a crap.


You are partly right Will. I am not the best fisherman. Mostly because I am just impatient when it comes to fishing. I can't stand to sit there and wait for a fish to bite. I have got better over the years at my hook and line. But I would much rather go shoot it in the face than pull it up on a hook. I take great satisfaction in going down there and popping that fish. It's probably the same type of adrenaline rush that you get when you get a big palegic on the line. Especially when we pop something that is big enough to tow us around a bit and does not die instantly. It's a rush. It has it's dangers. Spearfishing adds so much more danger to the sport of diving. I have had my reg and my mask knocked off by an AJ that just decided to whoop my butt. Luckily, I caught my mask somehow before it was gone for good. I have had an AJ wrap me up so bad that I had to take my gear off 130' down to get untangled. There is a trend if you havn't noticed. AJ's tend to whoop up on me sometimes. I don't know why I keep shooting the damn things. Oh yeah, it's a rush.

Adrenaline It's definitely my drug of choice. We all do what we love. If we didn't love it, we wouldn't spend so much time and money doing it.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Fascinating. Seems we can all get along and really do have a little bit of something in common. We really are all fishing, regardless of mechanism, are all enjoying the water and the comraderie, and can see common ground in our shared experience. Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!! I know I'll be more optimistic on our next meeting.:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Funny thing is that I fish regularly and do many offshore trips. I enjoy both but like everyone else I prefer one over the other. I'd personally rather be under water then on the surface. I've done a good amount of tournaments since I've been here and must say both the spearfishing ones and rod and reel have been fun. You can't tell a diver that the rod and reel are more fun, just like you can't tell the fisherman spearfishing is the way to go.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/18/2009)*...Anyone that picks spear fishing over Fishing has never pulled a productive spread or just sucked at fishing so they had to go down to shoot a fish at point blank range to get something worth a crap.
> Not like you gonna dive the freighter and shoot a 250 + sword fish or a 80+ wahoo.
> We troll for fun and go to joe Patty when we want to eat bottom fish.Its cheaper.Or hit up a couple bottom spots to catch some shitty bottom shit to top off the box.
> Im sure Diving is a hoot but there are to many dangers invloved to spark my interest.All it takes is one pissed off shark or sick bullshark and your leg becomes Poop at the bottom of the gulf.Not my leg.


You're way wrong on your assessment. It's just a matter of preference. I personally do very well when I opt to fish. However, given a choice between fishing and diving, I'll take diving any day. Also, some people just aren't that much into trolling. Done that and caught wahoo, white marlin, and dolphin. Was it fun? Yes, but I prefer to bottom fish for some of the"bottom sh*t" as you call it. Now fishing for tuna is another story.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/18/2009)*Saying sharks dont eat divers is ignorant.You tell your self to make your self feel better but Divers get munched all the time.
> 
> Not like you gonna dive the freighter and shoot a 250 + sword fish or a 80+ wahoo.
> 
> ...


Can you please find a report for me of any diver here in the _panhandle_ being ate or bit by a shark in the last 5 years? Or 10 years? or 15 years? PLenty of swimmers and maybe surfers..mistaken identity, or snorkelers maybe on the surface...but divers? You said they get munched all the time. I smell a wee bit of....fear? 

Maybe in Australia, or California, were great whites are thick there are some incedents. With your theroy, I guess you never go swimming at the beach? Cuz thats who gets munched.

And as far as Joe Patties cheaper... Wouldnt it also be cheaper to buy your sowdfish steaks? Don't know anybody that actuall fishes or spearfishes for the sole purpose of putting meet on the table. It is for the thrill anyways.

And as far as spearfishin a copout cuz weshoot em point blank range? Try it before you talk about how easy it is. Hell...you are the one who talked about how dangerous it is. With nothing againts rod & reel, I personally thinksitting topside drinking a beer "waiting for drag to scream" is not near as personal, primal, skilled, or fair as going into THERE world, risking the dangers, _picking out the kind and size _fish you want, targeting it, and hoping for the kill shot, and if not, a fight of a lifetime batteling a fish while trying to maintain your life in a alien world at the same time and all the dangers going with it.

To me, I would rather track and select and shoot a deer in the woods, then set a snare, and see what happens to "catch itself" in my snare.Much more sporting to me. But if the sharks scare you, I understand.

And...plenty of palagics get shot by spearfishers at the rigs and such. BUt the same spots we dive is the same spots we would fish if we were rod & reel. Many don't have the capibilities to head that far offshore, or can afford the gas. So its really an ill comparison. And you obviously don't know alot about the world of spearfishhing,

And as far as size, FenderBenders 96 pound AJ.. Whats your biggest AJ that you have record of on certified scales?

Of course...AJ may be another trash fish..I don't know..I'm just a yankee still learnin what fish taste good. And are groupers trash fish too? Anyways...I don't know what kind of fish these are in the pics below...but seems spearfishers that decide to go out to deep whaters...actually get the same types of fish you do? Strange...







































<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24px">









<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24px">And some of our own...DKdiver...are cobia another trash fish???

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24px">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24px">And Fenderbenders 96 pound AJ...

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24px">


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Those pictures are once in a lifetime and have been circulating the net forever.I cant argue with someone that just 3 years ago was shooting illegal sheephead on the jettys LOL just fresh from the peninsula of Michigan.Have a good one and i wish you best of luck shooting shit under the ocean.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats right...just 3 years ago....fresh from Michigan...

You ever see the movie Happy Gilmore?

Sad thing is Will...You been doin this shit all your life! And I, even as dumb as I am, have a freezer full of fish too! (Although mine are trash fish)

And before you talk sideways out your mouth about something I did illegal unknowingly, I know for a fact from people who have been on your boat, you do a few things againts the rules too..so your high and mighty shit don't impress me.

But since you like to bring up 4 year old shit...I got a Loran...think you can build me a custom rod for it?? Heard all the others on here that did that trade with ya..and they all seemed happy as hell! Any pics of the rods they actually got after they gave you the Lorans???:Flipbird

Still waitin for a SINGLE report of "divers getting munched all the time" from here around the panhandle??? In 20 years? You know how to use google search don't ya?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tarpon Toad...didnt recognize your name, after looking at your post, I seen you used to be "Brent". I also seen you seem to be a miserable lil prick since at least 80% of your post are confrontational BS. Maybe you need to get lasi or somethin..I don't know. Watch Oprah, she'll help you figure out the sand in your vagina.

By the way, thought you might enjoy a few pics of Rod & Reel guys killing tarpon too! Not too mention, I am sure you fish for em, hence your creative name? If you were really so concerned about them, wouldn't you stop, because of the stress it puts on the great creature...not to mention the TONS of video of how many die when they are eaten in half by sharks and cuda..while some angler like you is reeling them in?

Do me a favor...go sell your bullshit somewhere else... wwe're all filled up here.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What amazes me about this thread is that the guy who commited the offense , man'd up on a public message board and said he did it and then publicly apoligized in person has become an afterthought to this thread.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyways...I'm done..you 2 have been amusing though...really.

If you get off your periods, your still invited to the party at my house next month. Really.

But I just aint got the patience for this no more...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Enough already. This topic started offbecause ofa serious issue, please move on if you want to keep up the fight. :banghead


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Time for everyone to take a deep breath and count to ten... Thiscan bea great forum, w/ people who bottom fish, fish in blue water, freshwater, spearfishing, diving, hunting, etc. Gets to be a pain for everyone including the mods and the site owner when it becomes a bitch fest. 

To the guy who admitted it and posted that he learned a lesson, good on you. Way to man up. Maybe I'll bump into you some day and we'll have a beer.

Most of this thread has been pretty decent, but don't let it jump the tracks. If you like how you land fish more than the way I do, great. Surprise surprise, everyone does stuff a certain way cause they enjoy it more than another way. More alike than different overall though. 

If you need to straighten out something, send that person a PM. If you just want to pick a fight on this forum, find another forum. I like thisforum and don't want it to turn to crap.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I would enjoy seeingsomeone tell one of the hell divers, like Dave Dauzat, he's a joke and not a sportsman to his face... All the hell divers i know are very sportsman like and definetely not jokes... maybe crazy but not jokes...

www.stolenfromdauzat.com

opcorn

I'd pay good money to see that... The hell divers I know would enjoyit too...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Clay-Doh (8/19/2009)*Thats right...just 3 years ago....fresh from Michigan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old Loran Bullshit styory from someone that was never there and never seen the lorans were 100 years old and broken.WHEN YOU TRADE SOMEONE SOMETHING it has to work to be a good trade.When they tell you to come get your broken shit then you go get it without bashing the person and blowing smoke up peoples ass.

As far as the people you know i seriously doubt that anyone you know have fished with me and there lips are that loose i can assure you they wont be going on another trip in my boat.



as far as the party.LMAO a party where grown ass men eat hot dogs together with one on each end is not my kind of get together so ill leave that to you and your people.



i thought it was funny when you chimed in like you had years of experience under your belt when you really just started doing this crap.i have been ran up on by plenty of divers while cathcing bait we just move on.



the comment about the freezer full.LOL i just gave 30 lbs of that shit fish you speak so highly of away to a total stranger.I dont reazlly fish so much for the meat but really for the experience and swimming up to a fish and shooting it to me is no different than the douch bags that shot that alligator in the head like they really did something bad ass





What really kills me about you divers is you all kill the Biggest fish on the reef.Those Big Sal snapper are athe prime egg layers as well as the groupers.It sucks when the fish doesnt even have a fighting chance.Just swim down shoot the biggest turd and swim up.Maybe there will be enough of you to spear your fish to extenction on all the close public wrecks and leave the blue water to real fisherman.

sissy ass powerheads.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *TarponToad (8/19/2009)*You can cry about it and me all you want but those jackasses speared tarpon and sailfish,
> 
> I don't give even a little shit what "you seen" I am pointing out they are pieces of shit....






Go back to whatever Googan place you were before you came here..


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I say :clap to the guy who acted like a man and confronted what he did..I also have new respect for spearfisher people..How the hell do you spear a tuna! Or any other of that huge crap for that matter!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

This went from a Mountain To a mole hill , then back to a biggermountain ! Anyway , thanks for bieng a grown up & accepting what the person did was wrong& moving forward. I dont dislike Divers but easily associate The bad ones with the good ones. All of us have the wrong crowds that give the goodones a bad name. We all have to share the same water. The earth is 2/3 's water.If we know the likes & dislikes of both parties, things will go alot better. With that said, The Kooks will always test our patience. Maybe not meaning to but the result is the same. Any good day planned can be wrecked by a kook. I pretty much respect all on the pff. Appreciate the helpful info, etc. Question though, Why are business ones like the tower guy bailing out on here? Did I miss something?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you hear something??? Ohhh!The Toad isstill goin on about that.

Have fun, I told ya I lost my patience.

But seriously, come on over to the party...we can talk all about it, and I'll even show ya pics of the sweet gulf sturgeon I speared a few years ago, jut don't wanna post the pics on the internet. Was hard as hell gettin the shaft out though...all them armor plates.

And oh yeah! I got a window decal for ya if you want it! I know you'll sport it with pride like I do!










So are you really gonna keep goin on with your hatred for divers and spearfishers??? Seriously, I don't hate fishermen, just assholes. Give it a rest?

Who am I kiddin...probably not.

I got a hot dog we can share?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Get over it. Enough already.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

One more thing....I do hate senseless killing.... take a look at this.. careful...the following images may be disturbing..





















The insterment of torture...





















Ooops..that last picture is the wrong kinda bait....but you get the idea.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You got a lot a hatred...Im gonna go pour me a drink...maybe you should do the same? Smoke a Winston or somethin too...take the edge off?


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

hey, Where did you get those rainbow runners from? & those 2 mermaids?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Which ones are rainbow runners? I really suck at fishin and dont know squat about bait..exept I know the ballyhoo got the pointy nose. There just google images.

Although I strangely dont know what turns me on more...the chicks..or them triple 275's!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok...I'm really gonna quit now...got someplace to be.

But Toad..I used to..just like you..have a lot ofpent up animosityinside.

Then I lost my virginity. 

Have a wonderful evening. I know I will :letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*WOW, A CLASSICDEFINITION OF*<P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>*Nothing Left on the rails!*<P align=center>


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Y'all always wait until I'm out of town to have all the fun. :banghead


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

dont know either one of you...got nothing against either one of you...but please take it to pm's.....


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

:clap Perfect!! Train Wreck! :bowdown Good job Bay Pirate. Couldn't agree more! Steve.


> *Bay Pirate (8/19/2009)*<P align=center>*WOW, A CLASSICDEFINITION OF*<P align=center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

OK. Just so we are clear here. The hell divers in Louisiana shoot tarpon. So that gives a guy in Pensacola the right to assault a diver shooting snapper in Pensacola. Just wanted to make sure I got that right.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Corpsman (8/20/2009)*OK. Just so we are clear here. The hell divers in Louisiana shoot tarpon. So that gives a guy in Pensacola the right to assault a diver shooting snapper in Pensacola. Just wanted to make sure I got that right.


Youleft outthe part about diversgetting eaten by sharks at regular intervals. :doh


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome, I can let my kids read this reply, Truth with no cussing.


----------

